# A furry's vehicle of choice



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

What is the the fursuit wearing car of choice also is it legal to drive In a fursuit?


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

The McLaren F1.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 5, 2010)

No and yes

It's illegal wearing pedo suits

And it is worser than alchohol when driving.

What are you, furry? What would even be a 'fursuit wearing car'?


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

It probably is, seeing as how a fursuit head limits your range of vision


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Morris Ital.


----------



## Sugar-Coated Cyanide (Jun 5, 2010)

Austin Mini :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Austin Maxi :V


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg



haha i wonder where this was filmed tho?


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, that spinner trend didn't last very long, did it
Thank God, I hope the donk trend ends soon


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Man, that spinner trend didn't last very long, did it
> Thank God, I hope the donk trend ends soon



Donk trend explain?


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

/thread


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 5, 2010)

By gum you have a horrible name


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2010)

'82 DeLorean


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't understand the question...


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 5, 2010)

DeSoto Adventurer


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

'69 Ford Mustang Boss 429


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> By gum you have a horrible name


Is there a story behind your signature quote? The spelling is atrocious.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Is there a story behind your signature quote? The spelling is atrocious.


 
It was funny in that fact though.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

@ Meadow

Thats great XD I wish I could see something like that.
I would make sure they knew I saw.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

@meadow
Ain't that technically illegal the have your back windshield covered up like that?


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Do want!



FuyumiAya said:


> @meadow
> Ain't that technically illegal the have your back windshield covered up like that?



Who cares?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> Ain't that technically illegal the have your back windshield covered up like that?


 
Some states are weird about stuff like that. Others really dont give a flying shit. lol


----------



## Morroke (Jun 5, 2010)

A Jaguar, amirite


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Morroke said:


> A Jaguar, amirite


 
I will admit, a jaguar is a nice car. Depends on what model though.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> I will admit, a jaguar is a nice car. Depends on what model though.


E-type.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 5, 2010)

Well.. my current car is a 96 Thunderbird, but I would really love a hot flamin pink lambo.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> E-type.


 
Haha, James Bond.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> Haha, James Bond.


Class. He has it.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmm I don't really want to drive in a fur suit cause we ain't gonna be able to see all our surroundings and really have any space while driving :\ thats a little bit dangerous dontcha think?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Class. He has it.


 
James does. Sean doesnt.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> James does. Sean doesnt.


True dat. But alas, James is not a furry.  
He does have class, after all.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> True dat. But alas, James is not a furry.
> He does have class, after all.


 
So Sean is? XD


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> So Sean is? XD


More than likely.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> More than likely.


 
Wahaha... what furry would he be? I couldnt even begin to piece that one together.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> Wahaha... what furry would he be? I couldnt even begin to piece that one together.


Oh shi- topic drift. 
The reaper will come!


----------



## Lasair (Jun 5, 2010)

That?

Or maybe an Austin Allegro? lol

Also, i'd say fursuit driving would be illegal. At least it would be here, our 'rules-of-the-road' guide says a driver cannot operate a vehicle if his peripheral vision is limited by more than, like, 30% i think it is, im not sure.
That includes eyewear, certain hats, sun-strips on windshields, and more than likely, fursuit heads.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 5, 2010)

Really?  No one got the DeSoto reference?

You are all bad furries >:[


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Oh shi- topic drift.
> The reaper will come!


 
Yeah I noticed that after I started going to other threads. x.o

Cars.

What did you say you wanted Shima?


----------



## Oovie (Jun 5, 2010)

[yt]6uhjDbVsuLM&feature=related[/yt]

The Monowheel!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

Your name annoys me.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> Yeah I noticed that after I started going to other threads. x.o
> 
> Cars.
> 
> What did you say you wanted Shima?



Fuck it. Fight the power. Sean would be a crocodile.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

@Oovie
Thats hilarious.
I want to see a wheely.



Shima Muurine said:


> Fuck it. Fight the power. Sean would be a crocodile.


 
lmao a crocodile? What makes you say that?


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> lmao a crocodile? What makes you say that?




I dunno. First thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> I dunno. First thing that popped into my mind.


 
That seems to always be the logical answer around here.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> That seems to always be the logical answer around here.


In more ways than you know!


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 5, 2010)

A fricken Porsche!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> In more ways than you know!


 
Ahh screw it. Im hungry as hell. Going to hunt for food damnit.

Also, nothing makes sense here unless you are mad just as they are.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

sup


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 5, 2010)

Win car is win
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> Win car is win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to buy that wincar sir how about two internets?


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

This is Szopaw's car.


----------



## wtbyiff (Jun 5, 2010)

I correct my self this is the dens car of choice


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 5, 2010)

Inb4 macros are deleted.

Also, what happened to you guys? Nobody's said anything even close to "The YiffMobile"


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 5, 2010)

Twister made me fall in love with the J10, and Helen Hunt, 




Gremlins can be very badass


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Didn't the Gremlin have one door shorter than the other?

Anyway, now for some car porn from the Morris Motor Company.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## xjrfang (Jun 5, 2010)

this because of the head room






but then this happened




and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*This was of course after a T-Rex escaped from the compound and decided to try to eat me *


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

This is the set of wheels a furry _should_ want, room in the pack for enough porn to last you a lifetime and you could take all your friends with you to a con.


----------



## Furryguitarist (Jun 5, 2010)

2010 Mazda Miata MX-5.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Debacle (Jun 5, 2010)

I ride to work everyday on one of those.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Didn't the Gremlin have one door shorter than the other?


Actually, that was the Pacer, which I also love, the passenger door was longer to help people get into the back seat easier



Furries=Hippies

I have seen this bus in person




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5KvcXU0qCQ


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 5, 2010)

Slyck said:


>



Darn, yours is better than mine.




> Furries=Hippies



I beg to yiffer.

I mean...  differ.


----------



## Furryguitarist (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


>



Dude, I almost threw up. DONKS MUST DIIIIIIEEEE


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 6, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> sup


No, HELL NO. That body kit is ugly as hell. The stock looks of ALL the GT-R's are beautiful and don't need your crap.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

definitely an Audi R8


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought it was an escalade

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CWJgT5NTWg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-CWJgT5NTWg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

this is the only time the wheels should spin when the car isn't moving (ok, isn't moving for the most part)
[yt]4SX6fGNRFjk[/yt]


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Actually, that was the Pacer, which I also love, the passenger door was longer to help people get into the back seat easier



I knew it was one of them, but I wasn't sure which, was that because Americans are so fat? Because I've never known anyone to have difficulties getting into the back seat of a two door car unless they had a back problem or something.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Darn, yours is better than mine.



Chicks love it, it's a shaggin wagon.



HotRodLincoln said:


> Actually, that was the Pacer, which I also love, the passenger door was longer to help people get into the back seat easier
> 
> 
> 
> Furries=Hippies



What was that merry pranksters bus called again?


----------



## Fenrisu (Jun 6, 2010)

If I had this, I would take a few people for a ride.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Blitz (Jun 6, 2010)

Cars are stupid. I want myself a giant gorilla, I would ride on his back to school and he would kill my enemies!


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

How about....... Another furry?


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

The Popemobile?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 6, 2010)

1983 Audi Quattro.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd ride a balloon powered by the hot air of politicians. The problem is finding a balloon that won't burst from it


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> 1983 Audi Quattro.



Hello Gene Hunt.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Hello Gene Hunt.


^_^


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> ^_^


----------



## black tiger (Jun 6, 2010)

what im driving now 95 dodge ram 4x4


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 6, 2010)

That

Or...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Caterpiller-sponsored_dragster.jpg


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Fire up the Quattro, it's time for change!


Dammit, I should've said that first...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I knew it was one of them, but I wasn't sure which, was that because Americans are so fat? Because I've never known anyone to have difficulties getting into the back seat of a two door car unless they had a back problem or something.



That was designed back in the 70s, no where near as many fat people here

I wish I could have lived then, too many fat people around today


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

A 125cc scooter!


----------



## Zontar (Jun 6, 2010)

I drive an 01 Volvo S80.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 6, 2010)

pimpin'


----------



## Revy (Jun 6, 2010)

Ruf RGT


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> pimpin'



Arrested for 
1)Being with a fursuit
2)Wearing a fursuit
3)Being in a car while in fursuit
4)Thinking about pimpin' a car with a fursuit while being in one.

Though I must admit yours looks kewl.


This car will fit a lot


----------



## Lasair (Jun 7, 2010)

Ultimate furry 911 GT2??.






Here kitty kitty.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2010)

This thing. Only grey instead of red with a giant pawprint on the door!
Or maybe the Fox from the same manufacturer.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

I still say Ital.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 7, 2010)

The Koenigsegg Agera would suffice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpD3gr65h04http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpD3gr65h04


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 7, 2010)

My fursona would probably drive a vespa. But I drive an Oldsmobile.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 7, 2010)

Saw this and lol'd, Russian ingenuity ftw! 

http://folk.uio.no/steinab/img/Lada.jpg

"Zis Lada, is miracle, da?"


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Lasair said:


> Saw this and lol'd, Russian ingenuity ftw!
> 
> http://folk.uio.no/steinab/img/Lada.jpg
> 
> "Zis Lada, is miracle, da?"



Why did you say that in a German accent?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It probably is, seeing as how a fursuit head limits your range of vision



I don't think it would be illegal as such. But I do think it would be considered dangerous. I think over here the cops would most likely charge you with either "driving without due care and attention" or "dangerous driving"


----------



## Lasair (Jun 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why did you say that in a German accent?



Was trying for Russian, but i obviously failed. D:


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Lasair said:


> Was trying for Russian, but i obviously failed. D:



The Russian and German accents are sometimes similar, but Russians never overemphasise 'th' and turn it into 'z'.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Russian and German accents are sometimes similar, but Russians never overemphasise 'th' and turn it into 'z'.



Right, lesson learned *thumbs-up*

Ok, back on topic. Umm, cars and stuff etc...


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Lasair said:


> Right, lesson learned *thumbs-up*
> 
> Ok, back on topic. Umm, cars and stuff etc...



Fun Fact: The only car ever designed and built in Ireland post-1921 had a body too big for it's Austin A55 chassis and handled like an oil tanker.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Fun Fact: The only car ever designed and built in Ireland post-1921 had a body too big for it's Austin A55 chassis and handled like an oil tanker.



Yep, i do believe it was called a 'Shamrock' and it was a monumental failure.

Course, N.I had the DMC DeLorian in Belfast, that company failed too of course (Thank John himself for that) but at least it was in a movie.
Hmm, maybe this island isn't meant to make cars. :/


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 7, 2010)

Lasair said:


> Yep, i do believe it was called a 'Shamrock' and it was a monumental failure.



You're correct, it's a pretty good candidate for the worst car ever made.



			
				Lasair said:
			
		

> Course, N.I had the DMC DeLorian in Belfast, that company failed too of course (Thank John himself for that) but at least it was in a movie.
> Hmm, maybe this island isn't meant to make cars. :/



Quite a lot of cars have been produced in Ireland, but almost all of them were designed by someone else. British Leyland used to ship giant Airfix kits over to a factory in Dublin where they put the bits together.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Delorean
Or




Harley Davidson.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


>



You're so gangster...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

Now i'll actually answer what i'd want...

vincent black shadow.

'nuff said.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 8, 2010)

View attachment 10183
The only trouble with driving it is everyone is thinking, "Gee, i wonder what he's compensating for."


----------



## Ames (Jun 8, 2010)

A yugo.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 8, 2010)

I would definately drive a Maybach 62.

Because I can.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 8, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> View attachment 10183
> The only trouble with driving it is everyone is thinking, "Gee, i wonder what he's compensating for."



That mentality has always pissed me off
I love big jacked up 4WD Trucks and Fast Muscle Cars

Means nothing about the size of my.......
I just like horsepower


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 8, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> That mentality has always pissed me off
> I love big jacked up 4WD Trucks and Fast Muscle Cars
> 
> Means nothing about the size of my.......
> I just like horsepower



I think I prefer classy looks to raw power, but they seem to usually come together...

...like that vincent I mentioned 

All the parts are still in production, and they built a bike out of 'em to prove that everything is available...  they said there would be more...  I wonder what became of that?

i'll do a google search...

Oh, and one other thing...  I will never buy a two stroke.  Those things annoy me...  and I don't want to ride around on something that annoys me and everyone around me...


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 8, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


>



Isn't that Christine?


----------



## Flatline (Jun 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Isn't that Christine?



I was going to ask the same thing... 

But I think it is.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Isn't that Christine?





Miles Snowpaw said:


> I was going to ask the same thing...
> 
> But I think it is.



Indeed it is.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know about wearing one while driving, but I do know it is illegal to wear anything that blocks your vision


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Fun Fact: The only car ever designed and built in Ireland post-1921 had a body too big for it's Austin A55 chassis and handled like an oil tanker.



Arcane auto trivia? This is a furry website bub, I'm sure there's a message boards somewhere for carries...


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 8, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Arcane auto trivia? This is a furry website bub, I'm sure there's a message boards somewhere for carries...



This thread is about cars, so it's on topic.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're correct, it's a pretty good candidate for the worst car ever made.



And yet according to a certain Mr J. Clarkson, that honor actually fell to the early/mid 90's model Nissan Sunny.
It won the wonderfu prize of being hooked to a Trebuchet and hurled to its doom. During which it became the fastest accelerating car in history, 0-90mph in 3.5 seconds...through the air


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 8, 2010)

Lasair said:


> And yet according to a certain Mr J. Clarkson, that honor actually fell to the early/mid 90's model Nissan Sunny.
> It won the wonderfu prize of being hooked to a Trebuchet and hurled to its doom. During which it became the fastest accelerating car in history, 0-90mph in 3.5 seconds...through the air



Clarkson is just an overgrown schoolboy and thinks certain cars are 'bad' just because they cost less than the moon or don't have as much BHP as the Starship Enterprise.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Clarkson is just an overgrown schoolboy and thinks certain cars are 'bad' just because they cost less than the moon or don't have as much BHP as the Starship Enterprise.



Yeah but he makes cars go 'boom' alot, and its the simple things (read: Explosions) that make me happy.
(I also wonder how much Horsepower the Enterprise actually would develop *scratches head*)


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 8, 2010)

Lasair said:


> Yeah but he makes cars go 'boom' alot, and its the simple things (read: Explosions) that make me happy.
> (I also wonder how much Horsepower the Enterprise actually would develop *scratches head*)



Everytime he makes a car I like go 'boom' I want to make a car he likes go 'boom'.


----------



## Tally (Jun 8, 2010)

wtbyiff said:


> thread[/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh wow... Loving your name!
> 
> And on topic, just take off the head when driving.


----------



## Shaui (Jun 8, 2010)

Corvette ZR1
[zed are one]


----------



## Dan. (Jun 8, 2010)

If you're gonna' do it, do it with style. Of course there is no higher level of style and/or insanity than a cow towing a truck cab! 
Because in Soveit Russia Cow carries Truck!


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.theamcforum.com/forum/pics-of-my-amc-eagle-rock-crawler-on-33-tires_topic12536_page1.html
THE CAR









I like the car, but I think I'd have to go with the girl


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

A moped.


Hell yeah.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm driving a 2009 Chevy Colorado. It is pretty amazing. I bought it myself.... at the age of 16. haha


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iDk3TEPgCA

The AE86; zippy, fun, not too flashy


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (Jun 10, 2010)

Anything that already has horrifying visibility.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> A moped.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah.


 Oh hell no.  Get something with enough power to get you up a hill before I lay on my horn-- if it gets that far, the next step is you getting run over for holding up traffic.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Totally a flying banana! How badass would you look in a fursuit riding a giant flying banana? Think about it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Totally a flying banana! How badass would you look in a fursuit riding a giant flying banana? Think about it.


 
Only if your horn is the peanut butter jelly time song.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't plan on getting a car at all. My dream vehicle is a custom made bike by either Waterford or Rivendell. But for now I'm using a  1970 Sears 3-Speed, aka "The Old Granny Bike" 

Does the Flying Banana use any fuel? If not, I want one!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg



And people say that furries only spend money on suits and art!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 12, 2010)

I would have to go with any of these y'all:


----------



## Astana (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd like a Mk. 1 Volkswagen Golf.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 12, 2010)

I just have a Toyota truck.

I dont think it is illegal to drive wearing a fursuit as long as you're not wearing the head.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 12, 2010)

Anybody remember Stroker Ace?
Burt Reynolds racing in a Chicken Suit, one of my favorite scenes ever


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

A convertible or something that doesn't have a low roof.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

you said vehicle


----------



## Lobar (Jun 13, 2010)

Lobar would probably drive a CR-X or an MX-5.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> you said vehicle


 This is the only good post in this thread so far.


----------



## Yukon (Jun 13, 2010)

Audi R8 5.2 FSI Quattro ;3


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This is the only good post in this thread so far.


 
Merci, babe :3

^unnecessary?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 14, 2010)

I still say riding a motorcycle would have to be the furry way to go.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

An XJ would be soooo much better than a wrongler. Yeah you heard me, Cherokees kick major tail, I have Cherokee and that means I am instantly better than you wrongler lovers!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 14, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


>


 

I want the Good Burger Mobile!


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 14, 2010)

I Loove XJs, but personally, I want a Jeep CJ10, Comanche, Scramber, or J10 Golden Eagle
Remember the movie Twister? It was that movie that made me fall in love with the Jeep J10, and with Helen Hunt


----------

